# What is the best way to smoke hash?



## Bukshot911

i know it may be a stupid questition but knifing hash is the best/weirdest way i have seen. any sugestitions?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*We always liked hash under glass. :hubba: *


----------



## smokybear

I was actually going to ask the same question. I was going to try the hot knives method. Can you elaborate on your method TBG? What do you mean under glass? Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hash Under Glass*

*You will need the following:*

*(1) You will need a needle or a pin*

*(2) You will need a piece of cardboard*

*(3) You will need a glass*

*First you wanna stick your needle or pin through the cardboard. We like to use a cigar box. Don't stick it all the way through but almost all the way so it's pointing straight up. Next take your chunk of hash and stick it on the needle or pin. Light it on fire for a second or two blow it out and place the glass on top. Once the glass is filled with smoke tilt the glass and suck up the smoke. This is how we use to smoke it back in the day. :hubba: *


----------



## smokybear

Great idea. I will definitely be trying that. Thanks TBG. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HMAN

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hash Under Glass*
> 
> *You will need the following:*
> 
> *(1) You will need a needle or a pin*
> 
> *(2) You will need a piece of cardboard*
> 
> *(3) You will need a glass*
> 
> *First you wanna stick your needle or pin through the cardboard. We like to use a cigar box. Don't stick it all the way through but almost all the way so it's pointing straight up. Next take your chunk of hash and stick it on the needle or pin. Light it on fire for a second or two blow it out and place the glass on top. Once the glass is filled with smoke tilt the glass and suck up the smoke. This is how we use to smoke it back in the day. :hubba: *


 
Dang that brings back memories.....
With the bubble we've made, ya got to have a piece of glass! If it don't bubble, it ain't worth the trouble!! 
However ya smoke it, as long as ya smoke it! :bong:


----------



## thc is good for me

I tried the smoking hash under a glass thing a few times. I dont like it very much the smoke always tastes bad because its been in ther a few seconds.

I like to just take personal rips out of a pipe with a real small hole so the hash doesnt get sucked through that way you dont waste any hash trying to put it out after each hit off a bowl. Just my 2 cents


----------



## fishcabo

Pack some good green bud in your pipe, flatten a small piece of hash between your fingers and place it on top of the bud and light it up.  It's what i call a parfait and the hash doesn't get sucked into the pipe.


----------



## POTUS

If you use an EMPTY small box of matches, take out the "drawer" and push the pin through the top of the box and then put the drawer back in so that the bottom of the drawer is against the pin head, the pin stays in place easily and the entire match box fits under the glass.

This makes it so you can use it on anything you can put it on. Car hoods, record albums (that dates the hell outta me), magazines, books, your girlfriends belly (watch the lighter, no brush fires please), etc.

Awesome trip down memory lane, TBG !!!!



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hash Under Glass*
> 
> *You will need the following:*
> 
> *(1) You will need a needle or a pin*
> 
> *(2) You will need a piece of cardboard*
> 
> *(3) You will need a glass*
> 
> *First you wanna stick your needle or pin through the cardboard. We like to use a cigar box. Don't stick it all the way through but almost all the way so it's pointing straight up. Next take your chunk of hash and stick it on the needle or pin. Light it on fire for a second or two blow it out and place the glass on top. Once the glass is filled with smoke tilt the glass and suck up the smoke. This is how we use to smoke it back in the day. :hubba: *


----------



## red_ss

my best way to smoke hash is to mix it with tobacco even thogh i quite tobbaco but it alway nice to have some in a while with some hash.. if its pressed cut a small pice about half your small nail and open a half cigarate then try to use foil to burn the hash slightly (dont let it burn much) or you can stick the hash pice in a key, knife and burn it without foil but if you will use this method be carefull dont burn it.. if the pice is hot throw it on the tobbaco the rub it untill it seperates..


----------



## kpxkrnboi814x

what's effective is to get a pin, pick up hash at the tip of it, light the middle part of the pin on fire (DO NOT LIGHT THE HASH ON FIRE, it's a waste), then magically, the hash slowly drips down, i usually sprinkle it over bud on a huge bowl, like a bong or pipe ;]


----------



## gettinggray1964

i like it in my lungs...haha lol i am fried smoke on bro...


----------



## kpxkrnboi814x

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> i like it in my lungs...haha lol i am fried smoke on bro...



nicee


----------



## ChRoNiC kInG

You can always try the hash sandwich. pack some weed then hash and then top it off with some more weed. now put that in your pipe ans smoke it!!


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE

make sure to use a glass that you do not plan on using to drink from again because that residue from the hashish is messy stuff oily.................


----------



## zipflip

i've made iso oil like 5 times and have gotten better everytime and probably think i got it where i want it now. but twice so far i've sprinkled bout a gram gramnhalf some shave on my plate when its bout 1/2 to 3/4 evaporated. then i let it continue evapin. and when finished and i go to scrape my plate wit razor blade it is more manageable and u can roll it in a ball and slice off a thin slice pack a lil weed in my bowl first then i take my slice of my "fruit" lol and i lightly try to loosen it a bit put it top the weed in my bowl  then i fire away. also i dont have really any trouble with the opil pluggin my screen when heated up the oil. the last few hits in the bowl are pretty rank an rough but i deal wit it cuz it tears me up good  lol.  this way makes the oil product easier to store and manage.
  i usually use bout 4-5 grams bud to make my iso is all. when i have to resort to say quarter bag of some brick or shwag i'll do this  and a quarter here varies who u get from  from 6 grams -8.  so i take the 4-5 make iso take bout 1 gram to shake and mix wit oil and the other two or so i use to line bottom my bowls. its turns a quarter some dirty shwag into bout 3 good size bowls that pack one he*l of a buzz but myself alone i'll smoke off one standard size bowl for whole day. two rips does me goo wit this for bout 2-3 hours.  makes the dirt worth smokin it lol


----------



## papabeach1

for the health reason, i coudlnt smoke tobbcco and resins, or hash or weed mixed, it hurt my lung so bad   once i smoke bud right now I will cough every time  its like people has plms with me for coughing cuz i cough loud, oh well, it helps me to get high than usually ...  the best way for getting hash, I usually do scraping the pipes, and etc, mix with roaches,  hit you right up good  try with little bong real little bong will work


----------



## mrniceguy

flatten a good size piece out, get one of those clear papers and put the flat hash on it, add kind bud, roll it up, and you got a hash joint!!!
this is not the "best" way to smoke hash but it sure is fun


----------



## highguy69

The best way to smoke hash i learned was out of a 2 Liter pisser.


----------



## Bleek187

i just pinch a lil off, press it onto a bud, load the bud into the bong, and smoke away.. i tryed a few other ways that were just way 2 harsh for me


----------



## occg.hydro

I just got a single hose hookah and it gets me FADED!!! mix some hash and buds in with the gooey hookah tobacco or sprinkle it on top, put your foil over the bowl, put some holes in it and toss a coal on top. Then spend the next hour blowing enormous clouds of tasty fragrant smoke


----------



## highguy69

can never go wrong with mixing hash and shisha together i agree,
makes me second guess pisser tokes.


----------



## puffnstuff

i use the "under glass" method. seems less wastefull, ya' gets it all that way.
puff


----------



## highguy69

i was shown a way to smoke hash last night at my friends party,
bottle tokes.


----------



## sleepwalker

Under the glass or jar is the way I roll. Works like a charm. Inhailing now. Yep, yep!


----------



## Elven

A friend of mine that just moved to Scotland last year gave me his old school wooden hash pipe from the 60's. He just made me promise I would only smoke hash. So it has not been used much. Hope to make some bubble hash now that I am starting to grow.


----------



## bcnguiri

The under the glass way sounds pretty good but what if you have some hard hash like the kind we generally get here in Barcelona....Its so damn hard I dont know if you could get a needle thru it...

Any suggestions...now we only roll joints but the tobacco is annoying...


----------



## POTUS

bcnguiri said:
			
		

> The under the glass way sounds pretty good but what if you have some hard hash like the kind we generally get here in Barcelona....Its so damn hard I dont know if you could get a needle thru it...
> 
> Any suggestions...now we only roll joints but the tobacco is annoying...


 
I use a razor blade to CAREFULLY cut a piece from it.

The pin doesn't have to go through it. It just has to stick on the top of the pin. Light the corner and blow it out. It'll smoke for a bunch of hits. Just keep covering it up and let it go out on the last hit. You can light it again later that way.


----------



## thc is good for me

With hard hash i use my fingernails to pinch little hits off. I just plop them in a pipe of bong with a screen.


----------



## howardstern

When I buy hash here locally (though I prefer marijuana because hash is a very heavy, tired stone - at least here), I smoke it straight in a bong (same as I do marijuana).  Just be sure to toke gently so that it doesn't get pulled into the bong.

Also, I heat up the hash next to a light bulb to soften it up for about a minute (instead of wasting some of the hashish burning it with a lighter) and then breaking it up into small crumbs and soft powder.  Then I let it sit for a minute or two for the clumps to reharden just a bit so that it is less likely to get pulled through when I light it up for the toke.


----------



## POTUS

howardstern said:
			
		

> Some moderator had the audacity to change my signature because I call censorship for what it is - fascism, closemindedness, & ignorance. If I am banned from here soon, you'll know why: free speech is not allowed here, and the moderators don't like it that I have called censorship for what it is. And if so, I will go and not come back, not share or help, or contribute. But to censor the censored signature?? This is too much.


Wait, a censored, censored signature? So the Mods censored your first signature for something and then the Mods came back and censored the signature they censored already? I mean they changed the censored signature and by making a change they really censored the signature after censoring it already? I want to make sure I understand this before I make a decision on it. Someones gears ain't meshing cause this is making less sense than walking in mud with snow shoes on.

If they're censoring their own censor, then in reality their no longer censoring you, but censoring themselves! That would make them a censored censor who was censoring their own censoring. Ok, no, really, wait just a second....

A censoring censor who censors their own censor should be censored!

If censored, they would then be a censored censor, censored for censoring their own censoring of a censor of a signature?

Do you use a screened bowl on that bong or one with an open base into the water?

EDIT:

But wait man, a Moderator is a person who moderates. Moderation---Censorship--- a coincidence? I DON'T THINK SO.

Moderation is nothing more than listening at the keyhole and then censoring someone even after censoring them already in the same exact spot! So a moderated censoring censor is what we're talking about here now! Any Moderator who knowing moderates a censoring censor for censoring a censor should be applauded for moderating the censoring censor.

Then of course, someone should probably keep an eye on that Moderator who's moderating a moderator and in fact censors a censoring censor who shouldn't be censoring in the first place or for sure shouldn't be censoring their own censor as a moderating moderator.

I think I'm starting to get a handle on this now.

Now if it's one of the SENIOR moderators, who kinda moderates over the other moderators who, being censors by definition are censoring good honest citizens who don't need to be here in this forum of moderated Moderators moderating and censoring the censors who censored their own censor of a signature.

But, (I hope I don't run out of space here...), I'm not positive that I totally unders


----------



## POTUS

POTUS said:
			
		

> Wait, a censored, censored signature? So the Mods censored your first signature for something and then the Mods came back and censored the signature they censored already? I mean they changed the censored signature and by making a change they really censored the signature after censoring it already? I want to make sure I understand this before I make a decision on it. Someones gears ain't meshing cause this is making less sense than walking in mud with snow shoes on.
> 
> If they're censoring their own censor, then in reality their no longer censoring you, but censoring themselves! That would make them a censored censor who was censoring their own censoring. Ok, no, really, wait just a second....
> 
> A censoring censor who censors their own censor should be censored!
> 
> If censored, they would then be a censored censor, censored for censoring their own censoring of a censor of a signature?
> 
> Do you use a screened bowl on that bong or one with an open base into the water?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> But wait man, a Moderator is a person who moderates. Moderation---Censorship--- a coincidence? I DON'T THINK SO.
> 
> Moderation is nothing more than listening at the keyhole and then censoring someone even after censoring them already in the same exact spot! So a moderated censoring censor is what we're talking about here now! Any Moderator who knowing moderates a censoring censor for censoring a censor should be applauded for moderating the censoring censor.
> 
> Then of course, someone should probably keep an eye on that Moderator who's moderating a moderator and in fact censors a censoring censor who shouldn't be censoring in the first place or for sure shouldn't be censoring their own censor as a moderating moderator.
> 
> I think I'm starting to get a handle on this now.
> 
> Now if it's one of the SENIOR moderators, who kinda moderates over the other moderators who, being censors by definition are censoring good honest citizens who don't need to be here in this forum of moderated Moderators moderating and censoring the censors who censored their own censor of a signature.
> 
> But, (I hope I don't run out of space here...), I'm not positive that I totally unders


tand. It would be pure audacity and you've called it judiciously if not accurately and you've shown that audacious behavior is seldom correctious, (sorry, I ran outta words).

Following that train of thought, an audacious acting moderating moderator who censors a censored censor should and would be applauded by those who are censored by the censoring censors who censor themselves in an audacious manner unbecoming of a moderating moderator who censors a censored censor should and would be applauded by those who are censored by the censoring censors who censor themselves in an audacious manner.

Now fascistic, closemindedness, & ignorance are things quickly said by some. Not me of course, but by some. I never say anything quickly.

An ignorant person would be ignorant of themselves being ignorant, right? I mean if they weren't ignorant of themselves being ignorant, then they would be self aware of a complex condition such as ignorance as recognised by a person who isn't ignorant. By doing so, they would of already proven that they're not ignorant, but pretty damn savvy. So a savvy person who would have otherwise and might still be thought of as ignorant might in fact just be playin possum when in fact they are perhaps a moderating moderator who oversees the censoring of censored people who are censored by the censoring censor!

Closededmindededednessious, sorry, I stutter, is a nuther thing entireeely!

Ok, I'm back. I sat the cat in my chair while I took a leak. Bet you couldn't even tell it was him typing!

Ok, ok, where were we....


----------



## andy52

i too am old school,under the glas for me.i use a straw and tip the glass and suck like heck.works for me.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho here we go,

I believe that we are at the savvy person, who perhaps in reality is feigning ignorance and most likely playing possum, possibly doing so to keep an eye on the censoring censorship of the censors that are censoring the censories, if there is more that one, which seems to be indicated. :hubba: 

 I have only rarely used the pin and glass as I just prefer to get larger amounts and use a glass pipe. I cross grain two screens by placing them  _diagnally_ to each other, then warm a small chunk to help it crumble. I use a bic lighter to stay away from that nasty lighter fluid taste, and I love to enjoy blond Lebanese, or some black afgani. Many moons ago it was relatively easy to get your hands on some clear oil that was just as good. MMMMMmmmmmm
MEMORIES !!!!!!!!

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## POTUS

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I believe that we are at the savvy person, who perhaps in reality is feigning ignorance and most likely playing possum, possibly doing so to keep an eye on the censoring censorship of the censors that are censoring the censories, if there is more that one, which seems to be indicated. :hubba:


You trying to say you're a boxcropping cencorie?


----------



## gmo

Potus, you just made me dizzy.


----------



## thc is good for me

Howardstern is a Negative Nancy. I sure hope i dont get censored for that.


----------



## Hick

> Some moderator had the audacity to change my signature because I call censorship for what it is - fascism, closemindedness, & ignorance. If I am banned from here soon, you'll know why: free speech is not allowed here, and the moderators don't like it that I have called censorship for what it is. And if so, I will go and not come back, not share or help, or contribute. But to censor the censored signature?? This is too much.



....somewhere in excess of 12,000 members that are perfectly content with our rules and guidelines.. every now 'n then, we get a "fly in the soup".. 
  Some simply cannot grasp the concept of being a "guest" in someone elses house, and respecting their hosts wishes..."this is a privately owned site".. you DO NOT have the 'right' to say or do as you please. .. it _really_ is as simple as that Howie. 
The administration and staff decide what is or is not appropriate or allowed. NOT YOU...


----------



## POTUS

Hick said:
			
		

> ....somewhere in excess of 12,000 members that are perfectly content with our rules and guidelines.. every now 'n then, we get a "fly in the soup"..
> Some simply cannot grasp the concept of being a "guest" in someone elses house, and respecting their hosts wishes..."this is a privately owned site".. you DO NOT have the 'right' to say or do as you please. .. it _really_ is as simple as that Howie.
> The administration and staff decide what is or is not appropriate or allowed. NOT YOU...


You, you, you, you big ole bully you! :rant::hitchair:  :cry:


----------



## alexb3210

best way is with glass paddles...same concept as knives but they are glass and the end is flat and round i have like 65 pairs..all with little mushies in the bottom...good times


----------

